# At what time of the day did you receive your eoi invitation?



## ryan457 (Jun 21, 2014)

As most people may be aware, the next invitation round is tomorrow. I have been told that the invitation selection/dispatch process is automated.

Was just curious as to whether all emails are sent at the same time and was wondering if some people could mention what time of the day they received their invite, it may be helpful to others who are awaiting a response tomorrow


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Invitations will be sent automatically at 12 midnight Sydney Time.

Status in top right corner of EOI Page changes from "SUBMITTED" to "INVITED"
and emails are received with 10-15 mins post 12 midnight(sydney time)


----------

